# Dukes wood oil Museum



## roscoe_the_1st

Just thought I would give a link to this.

http://www.dukeswoodoilmuseum.com/

The only oil museum in the UK.

I am a warden (one of many) for the museum, having worked in the North Sea.

The UK oil industry started in the English midlands before WW1 and not to put too finer point on it in WWII it _'saved the UK from surrender'._ <--- Click for the History. The short fall of Oil supplies due to shipping losses were made up by Oil Production from Dukes Wood and the surrounding area

The chief warden is Kevin Topham who was one of the survivors of the Sea Gem disaster. 

Dukes Wood is close to Eakring where 140 wells were drilled quickly in 1942 by 41 Americans from Ardmore Oklahoma using three portable rigs. They stayed in a Monastery near Newark which is now the site of the Museum. We have a core from the Sea Gem which found the first Gas in the British sector of the North Sea. It's priceless.

The oil from the Eakring field is low in sulphur and was particularly good for aero engines like the Rolls Royce Merlin.

Because of the hasty drilling programme environmental considerations were pushed to the back. The result is that seventy years on unusual plant growth have thrived and the site is now a _Site of Special Scientific Interest_. There are rare plants and a butterfly expert said to me that there are 22 species of Butterfly and moths in and around Dukes Wood.


----------



## roscoe_the_1st

_'Petroleum'_ came from Hardstoft near Chesterfield around 1900 but the well was not well managed. 

Eakring No 1 was _spudded_ on the 26th March 1939 and found oil at 1978 feet.

Picture taken in June 1964 when the well was still producing. In 1964 the Eakring Oil field had produced more than 47million barrels of oil, before any North Sea Oil had been discovered.

When the North Sea bonanza startered most of the oil men came from the Mansfield area (about 60% workers and 100% Drilling Engineers) some came from the shale oil sites in Perthshire.

There are still large deposits of oil around the Eakring area and Pump Jacks (nodding donkeys) still operate around Nottinghamshire and Lincolnshire.

In the museum you will find a FRACKING log which Oil Engineers have been doing for sixty years or more without any incident.

Signatures in the visitors book includes several well known celebrities including Sir David Attenbourough.

CLICK HERE -----> For the story of the ROUGHNECKS OF SHERWOOD FOREST


----------

